# window decal



## live2flyfish (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any of the white utahwildlife.net window decals left? How do I get my hands on a couple if there are?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have some. Where do you live(city)?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to get my hands on a couple to, I'm in farmington.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i talked to petersen about 2 weeks ago, and he said he has a ton left. i just gotta send for em. how many of you guys proudly display them? i drive a lot, and am in the mountains all the time, and still have never seen one


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They can only be seen with those special x-ray glass's you get when you become a Diamond Member. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> They can only be seen with those special x-ray glass's you get when you become a Diamond Member. :shock:


Oh yeah.....I see 'em all over, all of the time.......


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":1g2bex31]They can only be seen with those special x-ray glass's you get when you become a Diamond Member. :shock:


Oh yeah.....I see 'em all over, all of the time....... [/quote:1g2bex31]

Hehe, I have seen one. I would consider that a lot. :mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> They can only be seen with those special x-ray glass's you get when you become a Diamond Member. :shock:


I guess I need to become a Diamond member. I have only seen two stickers. The one I put on my wife's truck and on Fatbass's truck.

And I spend alot of time on the freeway on the weekday's and alot of time in the mountains on the weekends.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks alot to Treehugnhuntr for meeting up to get me some stickers today. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

noticed one on my neighbors truck yesterday, although i dont know his screen name..yet


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of truck? I think we should report seeing them and what kind of vehicle they are on.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

well then i better hurry up and get me some. do we win something if we get reported? also, how do i get me some of those special glasses? jk, but i did wonder- how do you get to be a diamond member and all that other stuff?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Forum donations to keep us running. A diamond membership is 20 dollars or more. 50 dollars will get you in to the secret club. :wink:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

If the secret club includes secret flies and secret holes count me in. I just found the place to donate, if I dont use paypal is there a way to sign up in cash. Or does it all need to be through paypal.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> What kind of truck? I think we should report seeing them and what kind of vehicle they are on.


I have seen them on a couple of Toyota pick em up trucks. You know anything about that? 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Only that one was about 1" higher than the other and covered in mud. :wink:


----------



## live2flyfish (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Where do I send my SASE to to get them sent back.


----------

